# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Meine Frau ist weg
Jetzt ist meine Frau weg:  



Soll ja Ehemänner geben, die in so einem Fall:   ::   ::   ::  

Ich jedoch: :traurig:  :traurig:  :traurig:  :traurig: 

Aber zwei Monate gehen auch vorüber und dann:  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Grüße

Volker

----------

..und ich dachte erst bei dem Threadtitel: Ping-Time ?


P.S.

Willkommen im Club der Onanisten   :cool:

----------

Ja war ja Sinn und Zweck des Titels, bringt, (so schriebst du mal an anderer Stelle) "Klickvieh"  :Wink:  

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Kopf hoch, Volker

geniese die Zeit und ziehe mit den alten Kumpels mal wieder 
um die Häuser. :aetsch: 

P.S. Ist das Foto am Düsseldorfer Flughafen?

Gruss Alex

----------

> Kopf hoch, Volker
> 
> geniese die Zeit und ziehe mit den alten Kumpels mal wieder 
> um die Häuser. :aetsch: 
> 
> P.S. Ist das Foto am Düsseldorfer Flughafen?
> 
> Gruss Alex


1. Ist schon fest eingeplant! :einergehtnoch: 
2. Ja, ist der Düsseldorfer Flughafen

Grüße

Volker

----------

Aber nicht zu dolle entkorken und Hosenstall bleibt zu , gelle !!!!   :Wink:

----------

Hosenstall bleibt zu , gelle 

Sorry, geht nicht, muss bestimmt zwischdurch mal "für Königstiger"

----------


## Daniel Sun

Zieh es hoch und spucks aus...

----------

Nein Danke!

----------

Volker ...brauchst ein paar gute Videos und Urls für die Zeit ?

----------

phommel, die Frage habe ich dir schon vor 2 Wochen beantwortet, bin bestens ausgerüstet!

----------

Meine war 5 Monate in THL, habs auch überlebt.

Allerdings sehr intensiv Voipdiscount genutzt.


René

----------

Voipdiscount?

Was ist das?

Grüße

Volker

----------

Billig telefonieren nach THL 

http://www.voipdiscount.com


René

----------


## Enrico

Gugg mal auf unserer Seite unter Tips/Telefon

----------

René und Enrico, danke.

Grüße

Volker

----------

Runterladen, installieren, Heimatland THL eistellen, 10 € überweisen und dann 0,05 pro Gespräch nach THL. Egal ob Festnetz oder Handy.


René

----------


## Enrico

Die 5 Cent fallen aber auch nur an, wenn du deinen Festnetzanschluss zu Hause verwenden möchtest. Über Computer fallen die nicht an.

----------


## Tommy

Wenn du einen Telekom Anschluss hast, nimm 01035. Kostet 2,2ct aufs thail. Mobilfunknetz. Benutzen wir seit vielen Monaten.

Gruß Tommy

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich benutze auch nur Vorvorwahl Nummern, bei Preisen um die 3 cent die Minute ist es mir zu mühsam irgendetwas anderes zu probieren.

----------

Schaue alle paar Tage hier:

1.    1,85     01017    60/60    01017
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 2.    1,85     01027    60/60    01027
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 3.    1,95     010017    60/60    010017 Telecom
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 4.    1,98     01097    60/60    01097telecom
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

Vom Handy nach Thailand (Mobilfunk): Ab 9,00 Cent/Minute mit Sparruf.de  
 5.    2,17     01057    60/60    01057 Protel
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 6.    2,18     010012    60/60    010012 Telecom
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 7.    2,19     010090    60/60    010090
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 8.    2,20     01056    60/60          Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 9.    2,20     01035    60/60    01035 Telecom
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 10.    3,60     01054    60/60    01054 Telecom
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 11.    3,90     010029    60/60    TelemediaConnect
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 12.    3,90     01071    60/60    01071 Telecom
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 13.    6,00     01077    60/60    01077
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 14.    6,60     01058    60/60    01058 Telecom
Call-by-Call      Ortsgespräche nur regional verfügbar, Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 15.    6,80     01079    60/60    Star79
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 16.    6,90     01084    60/60    01084 Telecom
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 17.    6,90     01026    60/60    01026 Telecom
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 18.    8,80     01086    60/60    OneTel
Call-by-Call      Ortsgespräche nur regional verfügbar, Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 19.    11,00     01029    60/60    01029 Telecom
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 20.    11,00     01051    60/60    01051 Telecom
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 21.    12,10     01015    60/60    01015.com
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 

 22.    127,30     01019    60/60    Freenet
Call-by-Call      Preis gilt rund um die Uhr 


Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. Alle hier genannten Preise sind Bruttopreise und enthalten die jeweils geltende MwSt. von derzeit 19 Prozent. | Stand: 05.09.2007

Tarife wechseln ständig!

http://www.billiger-telefonieren.de/

Grüße

Volker

----------

3 ct pro Minute oder 5 ct pro Stunde, einfach mal vergleichen.


René

----------

3 ct pro Minute oder 5 ct pro Stunde, einfach mal vergleichen.

Pro Stunde? Daran habe ich nie gedacht und immer an 5 ct/Minute gedacht. Ist das wirklich so? Habe im Moment keine Lust, das zu überprüfen

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Das stimmt 100 Pro, 5ct sind nur für die Verbindungsherstellung und dann quasi flatrate, PC dient nur dazu, die Verbindung herzustellen, dann klingelt eignes Telefon und dann quasseln bis der Arzt kommt - für 5ct.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Okay, pro Stunde ist natürlich ein Argument.

----------

Kann ma ganz schön viel quatschen und dann kommt es einen nich sooo lang vor.

Die letzte Woche ist, so glaube ich, ja wohl dafür da, um den Junggesellenhaushalt wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.

Blumen nicht vergessen.

René

----------

Gebt dem Mann doch mal den  Link

----------


## Erich

Ich geb ihm sogar per pn meinen account zum Testen, hab noch Restguthaben und brauch das aktuell nicht...also, meld Dich Volker, wenn Du testen willst.

----------

Der Link war doch schon drin.

René

----------


## Enrico

Das Angebot mit Erichs Account ist mehr als ehrenwürdig. Versuchs ruhig mal...

----------

> Das Angebot mit Erichs Account ist mehr als ehrenwürdig. Versuchs ruhig mal...


Das finde ich auch! Würde es gerne probierten und sage schon mal im Voraus: VIELEN DANK, ERICH!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Volker, 0190er Nummern kosten aber trotzdem wie gewohnt.......  :smt077

----------

> Die letzte Woche ist, so glaube ich, ja wohl dafür da, um den Junggesellenhaushalt wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.
> 
> Blumen nicht vergessen.
> 
> René


Problem ist nur, die letzten drei Wochen ihres Aufenthaltes, bin ich selber auch im LOS. Schlecht für die Blumen und staubig wird es auch wieder.

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Volker, 0190er Nummern kosten aber trotzdem wie gewohnt.......  :smt077


Die Anbieter, dieser Nummern, haben von mir noch nie einen Cent bekommen und so wird es bleiben!

Man(n) muß es greifen können!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Jungs, die 0190er Nummern gibt es doch gar nicht mehr. :aetsch:

----------

Lusitg, dass gerade Alex da wieder bestens Bescheid weis..........   ::

----------

> Jungs, die 0190er Nummern gibt es doch gar nicht mehr. :aetsch:


Keine Ahnung, habe noch nie eine gewählt!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Robert

Ich muss es doch mal loswerden, die Frau würde ich nie alleine Reisen lassen...   :nenene:   ::

----------

> Ich muss es doch mal loswerden, die Frau würde ich nie alleine Reisen lassen...   :nenene:


Hoffe, das ist jetzt kein "gezupfe"!

Hab es ungerne getan, liess sich aber bei soviel Heimweh und Sehnsucht nach dem Sohnmann, nicht mehr aufhalten und ne unglückliche Frau in D nutzt mir auch nichts!!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Enrico

Ist kein gezupfe Volker. Sind auch meine Gedanken. Aber denken wir mal nicht schwarz. Festnageln geht ja auch nicht. Wird schon alles gut gehen.

----------

> Ich muss es doch mal loswerden, die Frau würde ich nie alleine Reisen lassen...   :nenene:



Könntest du mal erläutern aus welchen Gründen nicht?

----------


## schiene

> Ich muss es doch mal loswerden, die Frau würde ich nie alleine Reisen lassen...   :nenene:


Traust du ihr nicht oder warum würdest du deine Frau nicht alleine reisen lassen?  ::

----------


## Robert

Ich für meinen Teil bin ja auch schon in guten Händen und halte mich deshalb zurück....

----------

> Zitat von karo5100
> 
> Ich muss es doch mal loswerden, die Frau würde ich nie alleine Reisen lassen...   :nenene:  
> 
> 
> Traust du ihr nicht oder warum würdest du deine Frau nicht alleine reisen lassen?


Ich hab sie doch reisen lassen und karos Frau ist nicht mein "Problem"

----------

> Ich für meinen Teil bin ja auch schon in guten Händen und halte mich deshalb zurück....



Begreift jemand diese Begründung ? 


Also ich tus nicht und bin 100% kein Österreicher.

----------


## Enrico

Schluss mit der Schwarzmalerei!

Volker macht bitte normal mit dem Thread weiter. Alles wird gut

----------

> Zitat von karo5100
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin ja auch schon in guten Händen und halte mich deshalb zurück....
> 
> 
> 
> Begreift jemand diese Begründung ? 
> 
> 
> Also ich tus nicht und bin 100% kein Österreicher.


Will Karo nicht zupfen und auch kein Gezoffe hier anfangen, aber die Begründung verstehe ich auch nicht!

----------

Obwohl Karo sich in guten Händen zu wissen weis, würde er seine Frau nicht so viel Vertrauen entgegen bringen alleine zu reisen ? ...ist irgendwie widersprüchlich.

----------

> Schluss mit der Schwarzmalerei!
> 
> Volker macht bitte normal mit dem Thread weiter. *Alles wird gut*




Muss nichts gut werden, alles ist gut, zumindest bei mir! Wenn ich glücklich wäre weil meine Frau in Thailand und ich hier bin, wäre etwas nicht gut!

Noch 8 Wochen und die Phase ist auch vorbei und bis dahin wird fleißig telefoniert! Mache mir da keine 'Sorgen, weil ich Vertrauen habe und das hat sich meine Frau redlich verdient!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Robert

> Ich muss es doch mal loswerden, die Frau würde ich nie alleine Reisen lassen...   :nenene:


Hier ist nicht die Rede von meiner Frau!




> Ich für meinen Teil bin ja auch schon in guten Händen und halte mich deshalb zurück....


Isses so klar?

----------

karo,
verrate mir bitte wie du es ermessen kannst eine dir völlig fremde Frau beurteilen zu können, ob sie vertrauenswürdig genug ist alleine zu reisen oder nicht......

Im zweiten Teil suggerierst du meines erachtens, dass sich wohl Volker nicht in guten Händen befindet.

Also ich vertsehe das so..... Vielleicht ist es auch anders gemeint und ich nur zu doof/müde.

----------


## Robert

nee nee, Rüffel an mich selbst, Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen.

----------

> nee nee, Rüffel an mich selbst, Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen.


Kein Widerspruch und phommel vorher hatte auch recht.

karo, erst denken, dann "Enter" drücken hilft, nicht nur im Forenleben!

----------

Das Leben lässt sich leider nicht so planen wie man es sich wünscht. Da gehören auch oftmals Phasen dazu, wo man getrennt ist von einander. Gegen diese höhere Gewalt gibt es nunmal kein Mittelchen, aber ein Trostpflaster welches Vertrauen heisst.

Nun ist es leider so - und das wissen alle die sich schon mal geschnitten haben - manche Pflaster halten besser und manche schlechter.

----------

Ich finde die Reaktion von Karo eben mehr als nur Klasse. Könnten sich viele ein Beispiel dran nehmen ....auch ich.

----------

> , aber ein Trostpflaster welches Vertrauen heisst.
> 
> Nun ist es leider so - und das wissen alle die sich schon mal geschnitten haben - manche Pflaster halten besser und manche schlechter.


Meins hält noch, bin davon überzeugt, dass es so bleibt! Aber 100% Sicherheit gibt es in diesen Leben nicht! Das weiss jeder aber will es nie wirklich glauben.

Ich weiß dass und glaube und vertraue dennoch, denn ohne braucht man nicht anzufangen, nein ich gehe noch weiter, ohne Vertrauen, zumindest zu seinem Partner, macht das Leben keinen Sinn!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Achtung--- Post ganz allgemein---nicht auf hier anwesende Personen bezogen !!! 

Zu wem willste sonst Vertrauen haben in Thailand, wenn nicht zu deiner eigenen Frau ? Zum abgebrannten Farang an der Bar etwa, der zufällig ein Landsmann von dir ist ?

Es ist kaum zu glauben, aber so mancher würde dem Farang mehr glauben und wundert sich warum er zu seiner Frau nie wirklich einen Draht findet.

----------


## Joseph

"ohne Vertrauen, zumindest zu seinem Partner, macht das Leben keinen Sinn!"

Das stimmt, Volker! Eine Frau, die ich nicht allein reisen lassen kann, würde ich *niemals* heiraten...

Joseph

----------

> "ohne Vertrauen, zumindest zu seinem Partner, macht das Leben keinen Sinn!"
> 
> Das stimmt, Volker! Eine Frau, die ich nicht allein reisen lassen kann, würde ich *niemals* heiraten...
> 
> Joseph


So ist es und so werde ich das immer sehen, hat mich gefreut, auch mal in diesem threat eien Beitrag von dir zu sehen!

Grüße

volker

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von Joseph
> 
> "ohne Vertrauen, zumindest zu seinem Partner, macht das Leben keinen Sinn!"
> 
> Das stimmt, Volker! Eine Frau, die ich nicht allein reisen lassen kann, würde ich *niemals* heiraten...
> 
> Joseph
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, wenn wir da schon gewußt hätten, was wir heute wissen, wir sind da ganz nett vorgeführt worden...

----------

Hi Robert,
gibt es News aus dem Thaimes's zu diese Sache?

----------


## Enrico

> Hi Robert,
> gibt es News aus dem Thaimes's zu diese Sache?


Glaub nich das das wer wissen will  ::

----------

